# Pressure cooking carp for canning



## BH51 (Jan 6, 2011)

I just recently got a new 6qt PC for Christmas...1st thing I did was a big chunk of
Venison for Bar-B-Que...so tender I do believe you don't have to chew it and then
followed-up with some white beans,...the living end!...with my interest in healthy
eating (organic gardening, aquaponics & macrobiotics) I should be kicked in the
rump roast for not having gotten one years ago...However,...as I am new to it all,
any experience with pressure cooking for canning carp would be graciously 
appreciated....I'm like a kid with a new toy..................................................._BH51..._


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 6, 2011)

Here ya go!!  http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_05/alaska_can_fish_qtjars.pdf

Read every word--we want you to live long and enjoy your new toy for a long time.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 6, 2011)

I have never canned carp but have done salmon. It was years ago but as I remember I was very happy with the result. Wish I could get a ton of it to do now. My advice is that if you do not have a small family quarts will do but pints or half pints are the usual . A pint is a lot of fish and would probably do for two meals for most familes. That is if you mix it with other things to make stuff like fish patties, etc.
It sounds like you are enjoying your pc. I have used mine with frozen venison and beef and been very pleased with the outcome but you do have to be careful about not cooking it too long because it can dry out the meat. Have fun.


----------



## BH51 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good stuff guys, tho the lead sparrowgrass laid on me is a quart jar canning
process the pint jar application is probably the best way for me to go as JF'
pointed out...However, I'm feel somewhat skeptical as carp may require
a bit more time to render the bones tender enough...I am hopeful someone
out there has actual experience with that particular fish and I'm also hopeful
that someone can submit a taste comparison to, say salmon or mackerel....
.........And then there is a difference in cold water carp and warm water 
caught carp that may be worthy note for taste...perhaps there are seasonings
that may be helpful within the canning process in a seasonal sense_......... BH51.... _


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 7, 2011)

I think your carp bones will soften just fine.  A big salmon has big bones, and they get soft.

National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Can Meats  has times for half pints and pints.  

And National Center for Home Food Preservation  will show you how to can anything that is safe to can--it also has instructions for freezing, drying, etc.  

I don't think I would season the fish--some herbs and spices don't take well to canning.  Wait until you open the jar and decide then.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 7, 2011)

And if you google 'canning carp' you can find info from folks who have done it. Just be sure to follow the canning times from the Center--some folks on the internet don't really know what they are talking about!  Present company excepted, of course.

And if you get more carp than you can handle, call me--I will come help you (for a small percentage of the jars, of course.)


----------



## BH51 (Jan 8, 2011)

Excellent!...Sparrowgrass,...you are a fountain of wisdom...I shot that info
straight into my "Favorites" on my home page for future reference....All I
need now is a carp...And then it's ON!...........................Thanks..........._BH51..._


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks, BH--my kids might disagree with you!


----------

